# New KCNC Skewers



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

I got an email this morning about some new KCNC skewers that are going to be available soon. They look pretty good and I thought that I would share the information that I have so far. This might be my next pair of skewers.










Here is the information that I have on the design and weight. I do not have pricing yet but if they come in at around $50.00 USD they might not be to bad.

ROAD and MTB Skewers

a. Skewers lever material - made from 7075 AL with KCNC hollow patented design

b. Axle - 6/4 Titanium with two stainless steel springs

c. Colours available - Black,Blue,Gold,Green,Silver,Red.

d. Road Skewer Front length - 100mm, Rear length - 130mm, Weight - 42g.

e. MTB Skewer Front length - 100mm, Rear length - 135mm, Weight - 44g,


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

Do those have an external camming mechanism like Salsas or some internal setup like Shimano? At first glance they look like Salsa or Hope QRs, but the pin looks like it's right in the center of the lever, then I see what looks like an eccentric pin in the cutout middle part...

Also, the weights don't make much sense to me, is that 44g for the rear QR? What's the pair wiegh then, sub 80g/pr?

BM


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

It's gonna be external. Cheapest way (excluding tune/edge) to make light skewers that work


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

I was informed that the weight are for a pair and not for just a single rear skewer. If you look at the contruction they do say that the levers are hollow and not solid so I am sure that there is big weight savings there.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

Dear KCNC:

Please stop making your parts hideously ugly anodized gold. I would happily purchase your products if they were available in silver or black. Also, do not put stupid gold crap on black parts, as I will not purchase those either. Seriously, what is wrong with you? Are silver bolts that hard to find?

Sincerely,

elephant
MTBer who hates your ugly gold garbage


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Is this better. If you get them in silver you can not even see the logo for the most part. Even you might be happy with the Silver.


----------



## Bike Lover (Jul 14, 2006)

Very cool. I'd like to know what "soon" is though. They definately look sweet. I'll have to contact my local bike store and see what it has to say.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Soon for me is having them on order on the 11th of Feb and hopefully having them a few weeks later.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

*Online?*



bdc88 said:


> Soon for me is having them on order on the 11th of Feb and hopefully having them a few weeks later.


Please post link.  MG! Silver is gorge0us, imo!

Thanks!


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Mmm... Those red ones do look nice...


----------



## Juanmoretime (Jul 30, 2004)

B, just like a bad rash!


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Juan,

You have the anwer by now 

I do have to sleep you know. Anyways, they are a great deal and I am going to get a few pairs but I still like my OMNI racer skewers.


----------



## cyclemanpat (Jul 26, 2007)

bcd88.....where did you order them from? where in the usa can they be bought?


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

bdc88 said:


> Is this better. If you get them in silver you can not even see the logo for the most part. Even you might be happy with the Silver.


Not bad. And do not mind the KCNC logo, I just hate the gold bolts on the brakes, bar ends, etc. Now I just need some bar ends without the gold bolts. Anyone know what size the BE-1 bolts are?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## velocityrob (Nov 20, 2005)

elephant said:


> Dear KCNC:
> 
> Please stop making your parts hideously ugly anodized gold. I would happily purchase your products if they were available in silver or black. Also, do not put stupid gold crap on black parts, as I will not purchase those either. Seriously, what is wrong with you? Are silver bolts that hard to find?
> 
> ...


Wow...did you just rant because you don't like the color? 
What happened to "Gold Standard?" 
"Golden rule?"
"Good as gold?"
"Goldmember?"


----------



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

Dear KCNC:

Please stop making your parts hideously ugly anodized gold. I would happily purchase your products if they were available in silver or black. Also, do not put stupid gold crap on black parts, as I will not purchase those either. Seriously, what is wrong with you? Are silver bolts that hard to find?

Sincerely,

palmix
MTBer who hates your ugly gold garbage


----------



## jeremyb (Jul 8, 2004)

Onie said:


> Please post link.  MG! Silver is gorge0us, imo!
> 
> Thanks!


http://plusonelap.blogspot.com/2008/02/kcnc-skewers.html


----------



## zooford (Dec 20, 2006)

Dear KCNC:

Please continue to make your fantastic light-weight parts in whatever colours you want. We are all aware that silver bolts are easy to find, so those who dislike gold can very easily replace them. We also know that you do in fact produce a very large number of parts in both silver and gold. In fact, there are many of us who enjoy the gold, and more importantly, who thoroughly enjoy your dedication to continue making nice light accessable parts. keep up the good gold work.

Sincerely, 

zooford
MTBer who thinks there's nothing at all wrong with gold


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

elephant said:


> Dear KCNC:
> 
> Please stop making your parts hideously ugly anodized gold. I would happily purchase your products if they were available in silver or black. Also, do not put stupid gold crap on black parts, as I will not purchase those either. Seriously, what is wrong with you? Are silver bolts that hard to find?
> 
> ...


No offense, but i think they can't just cater for you alone and I believe they have other colours too, not only in gold. :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Brian has already PM'd me the (online) source. Appreciate your help, Jeremy! :thumbsup: Now, internal vs external cam system..? Or doesn't make any difference at all. FWIW, I've been using Shimano cam system for almost 2 years before going to Use SpinStix (1 year) then finally the ControlTech's. Eventually, if this is good, be replacing my ControlTech Race SL soon! Hmmm...

Ride safe, everyone!


----------



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

Merveilleux!!! :eekster:


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

Again with the gold.

I understand some riders want gold parts but KCNC puts some little gold bits on everything. I am not complaining they make parts in gold, but why do the black bar ends, brakes, pulleys, etc have gold crap on them? If I wanted gold parts I would buy gold parts. I buy black parts and I would like them to not be gold - or for me to have to go buy silver and black bolts to rebuild a black part to be black.

Seriously, would it be that hard to make a part in all black or all silver?


----------



## racingmanxc (Aug 7, 2007)

I knew this since 1 month ago... wow, I´m reading now "news" that are showned in Spain long time ago... Please, read here: http://www.kcnc.es/novedades.htm

I already have my new Ti ProLite. My New Ultimate is lighter, but this kcnc stuff is really good and it seems bolts problems have been solved and makes my ass feel safer.  . There is other post talking about the seatpost and people don´t know about the news. Didn´t you see this? http://www.kcnc.es/ti_pro_lite_v2_0.htm

Sometimes we find some news about kcnc at our forum: www.foromtb.com

You´re right, maybe some parts should be all black... -in Spanish: "Tolonegro"-....


----------



## racingmanxc (Aug 7, 2007)

skewers.. cool! tough I am afraid of that so small nut... my bones worth.


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

i wonder if there is any chance of a ti pro lite post with some setback?


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

Broseph said:


> i wonder if there is any chance of a ti pro lite post with some setback?


KCNC makes the SC Lite (or something like that) that is a lightweight setback post. There are some people here that have them and some pics in threads.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

So what about real weight and availability of these new skewers? It's hard to believe a 44g weigh for the PAIR


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

I have ordered them and they should be available on 12 March.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

That's great, Trevorken! Please post pix of those on scale, huh? And any pertinent observation from your ride report. TIA!


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

That's great, Trevorken! Please post pix of those on scale, huh? And any pertinent observation from your ride report. TIA!


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

That's great, Trevorken! Please post pix of those on scale, huh? And any pertinent observation from your ride report. TIA!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*m2racer*



Ausable said:


> So what about real weight and availability of these new skewers? It's hard to believe a 44g weigh for the PAIR


m2racer weigh 41g but the ti-axles diameter is 0,5mm thinner than those your usual skewers. and the lever blades are hollow , ultrathin titanium tubes...all really designed on the edge. i also have my doubts on those 44g but we will see...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*m2racer...41g*



Ausable said:


> So what about real weight and availability of these new skewers? It's hard to believe a 44g weigh for the PAIR


m2racer weigh 41g but the ti-axles diameter is 0,5mm thinner than those your usual skewers. and the lever blades are hollow , ultrathin titanium tubes...all really designed on the edge. i also have my doubts on those 44g but we will see...


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

That's great, Trevorken! Please post pix of those on scale, huh? And any pertinent observation from your ride report. TIA!


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha, apparently multipost day here at mtbr.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

nino said:


> m2racer weigh 41g but the ti-axles diameter is 0,5mm thinner than those your usual skewers. and the lever blades are hollow , ultrathin titanium tubes...all really designed on the edge. i also have my doubts on those 44g but we will see...


I was meaning exactly that: compared to the tune/m2racer those KCNC seem fat and chunky!


----------



## The Green Flame (Sep 4, 2007)

I've got mine today. Weight was 46gr for the pair.


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow, thats a great weight. Kcnc have been pretty close on their weights so far. Where did you order from Green Flame? I've been watching FairWheel for these to come up soon but hadn't seen them yet.


----------



## The Green Flame (Sep 4, 2007)

I've ordered them for www.biketuning.nl 
But you cannot find the skewers on their website, but I know he had a few of these so I ordered them.


----------



## tolleyman (Mar 5, 2006)

Are they available in the USA anywhere online yet. I'd love a pair.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*diameter?*



The Green Flame said:


> I've got mine today. Weight was 46gr for the pair.


would you be so kind an measure the exact diameter of the titanium axle - thanks!


----------



## The Green Flame (Sep 4, 2007)

Diameter of the titanium axle is 4,35mm


----------



## 1coolfish (Feb 18, 2008)

Are those M2Racer skewers safe to use on an MTB. A web site that I saw them on staets that they are for road use.


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

Did someone else order them via Jeremy from Plus one lap?
He said that they would be available on March 12th, but I haven't heart anything of him. He also does not respond to my mails, so I'm getting a bit worried.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

I did order some and I will email him tonight at his other email address. I just do not have it at work right now. I did do the pre payment as well.

I will let you know. 

I had ordered a few other things from him and they were shipped right away so I am not worried. If was going to skip town it would have been with the big order of road brakes and not a big order of skewers.


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

OK, thanks.
And indeed, the brakes will be a lot more money


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

I am sure he is just not available and yes I am on the order list and would like to get my KCNC skewers sooner rather than later so I will email him tonight.


----------



## tolleyman (Mar 5, 2006)

I tried to order, but the email address link always came back as invalid for me.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Shoot him an email, plusonelap @t gmail d*o*t com


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

That's the address that I don't get a response on, so I hope bdc88 has more luck.


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

I received this response today:

The skewers are not ready yet. KCNC is having production delays. I will email you when I know more about them being here.

Thanks
Jeremy

So we'll have have a bit more patience :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

Do you guys know what these will end up costing? My racebolts bolt on TI skewers are 43g but I think I can sacrifice 2-3g for quick release!


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

Jeremy asked me $65 including transportation to Belgium.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

I did get an email explaining thing from Jeremy after you had posted so I just left it. 

$65 shipped looks like the price to Canada as well. Shipping should not be very much for such a light product anywhere in the world.


----------



## 1coolfish (Feb 18, 2008)

Check e-bay, I just purchased a pair on e-bay for 70.00 usc shipped.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

Bender said:


> Do you guys know what these will end up costing? My racebolts bolt on TI skewers are 43g but I think I can sacrifice 2-3g for quick release!


Could you post a picture of your racebolts skewers? They don't have one on their website.

BM


----------



## Natty Shreddz (Jul 18, 2005)

Are the titanium M2Racer skewers strong enough for trail riding?


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

Any long term reports on these skewers? Weighing 210 lbs I want these but just want to make sure the will hold up to my weight.


----------



## tolleyman (Mar 5, 2006)

I've had a set on my road bike for a thousand miles or so with no problems. I'm only 175 lbs. and road use isn't stressful on the skewers anyway. I think using the skewers to remove and install the wheel is what really wears them out anyway and I don't think I've had the wheel off more that two times since I purchased them.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

tolleyman said:


> I've had a set on my road bike for a thousand miles or so with no problems. I'm only 175 lbs. and road use isn't stressful on the skewers anyway. *I think using the skewers to remove and install the wheel is what really wears them out* anyway and I don't think I've had the wheel off more that two times since I purchased them.


What do you mean by your comment that I made bold-faced? Do the threads gall up or stretch, or the handle eventually break off?


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

I have taken mine on and off my mountain bike quite a bit and have no issues. You need to re-tighten the front one sometimes if it's been on for a bit since it gets a tad looser, but that's about it.


----------



## LuizSalles (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi, this is mine KCNC !!

I bought in ebay, does not have any problem, using it in my country Brasil :thumbsup:


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a few hundred off road miles on mine and they are as solid and smooth as the day I put them on. No noticable flex on the bike. No worries here.


----------

